# Gal Gadot is Wonder Woman



## Kramodlog (Dec 4, 2013)

One of the women from Fast and Furious will be Wonder Woman in Batman vs Superman.

I guess they do not want to be like Marvel and cast talented actors in the roles of their superheroes.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2013)

She's not talented? I've never seen her in anything. At least she is a little tall.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2013)

I've never seen any of her movies, either, so I've no idea how talented she is (or isn't).

I find it weird folks are commenting on her physique as not being muscular enough. Have none of them seen what Henry Cavill, Christian Bale, Chris Hemsworth, etc. used to look like?  Actors bulk up for roles.  And slim down for other roles.  It's part of the whole "acting" gig.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 4, 2013)

1. The Fast and Furious movies are not known for their acting talent.  Or acting.  Or script.  Or plot.  They're Michael Bay without robots.  That's ok but it does not indicate an actor has any talent.  Or reluctance to shuck and jive for easy cash.

2. The movie is gonna have Ben Afflec in it.  Like, how good does anyone actually think it's gonna be?

3. The movie is gonna have Superman in it.  Like, how good does anyone actually think it's gonna be?


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 4, 2013)

This is the dept of Henry Calvill's talent. He does this about three times in the film.

[video=youtube;g39qP1dxPAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g39qP1dxPAw[/video]

As for WW, I wonder if she will be wearing unpractical high heel boots or not.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 4, 2013)

goldomark said:


> As for WW, I wonder if she will be wearing unpractical high heel boots or not.



That and her star spangled thong could be the only thing that makes the movie watchable.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow. Such objectification of women. /shakeshead


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 5, 2013)

Crothian said:


> She's not talented? I've never seen her in anything. At least she is a little tall.




She's the same height as the iconic Lynda Carter - 5'9"

I thought Gina Carano might have been better, but I have no say in the matter as I'm not the producer or director.

Never seen Gadot in anything, either, but I'll give her a chance before writing her off.  (I think Affleck could be okay if Batman's screen time is limited - Affleck is not a great actor by any stretch, but is decent when he's in the right role.)


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 5, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Wow. Such objectification of women. /shakeshead



It is par for the course for comics and comic book movies and there wasn't a force on earth that was going to make them pick someone unattractive for the role. If she has acting range, that is great, but there was a very specific reason Black Widow's outfit in the Avengers movie looked the way it did. Shame on me for not being afraid to tip toe around the issue.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 5, 2013)

goldomark said:


> One of the women from Fast and Furious will be Wonder Woman in Batman vs Superman.
> 
> I guess they do not want to be like Marvel and cast talented actors in the roles of their superheroes.




There were a lot of talented actors in Spider-Man 3, but that didn't stop the movie from sucking.  (The same with Amazing Spider-Man a few years back...)

And, I don't think any of the actors who've played Superman over the years have been mistaken for Laurence Olivier.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Dec 5, 2013)

So, we have been waiting and waiting for news about Wonder Woman casting and are you telling me that after all this time we have just been...

Waiting for Gadot?

(I apologize for nothing ever at all)

In any case, I am ambivalent. I am not offended, but I am not impressed.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 5, 2013)

Scorpio616 said:


> It is par for the course for comics and comic book movies and there wasn't a force on earth that was going to make them pick someone unattractive for the role.



And that forces you to objectify her how?



> If she has acting range, that is great, but there was a very specific reason Black Widow's outfit in the Avengers movie looked the way it did. Shame on me for not being afraid to tip toe around the issue.



So your obliged to disrespect women? 

My you are quite the victim here.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Dec 5, 2013)

Gal Gadot?  The hotness!  It burns us Precious!

No, she's not been in anything where she was required to really do anything but burn into young mens imaginings.  But, I was not whelmed by the last Superman and I am not a comics fanboi so I can't scrape together any expectations except utter average-ness.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 5, 2013)

Fast & Furious has Dwayne Johnson, and while he is not a spectacular actor he is a respectable one I think.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 5, 2013)

goldomark said:


> And that forces you to objectify her how?



I'm not the one making the movie. Just one who might be enjoying the eye candy and I'm not repentant about that.



> So you're obliged to disrespect women?



Obliged no, but if one is cast for attractiveness over acting ability, then there is a good chance how much I respect that them will be diminished. You are the one who indicated 2004 Miss Israel was not a talented actress, so that leaves how she looks in the WW outfit as one of the few remaining variables on how entertaining the movie will be.







> I guess they do not want to be like Marvel and cast talented actors in the roles of their superheroes.




So we have the people who outsourced Kryptonian design to the Warhammer 40000 art team, had Pa' Kent advocating Clark let a busload of kids die, made audience's and 



Spoiler



Zod's


 heads spin at the end of Man of Steel and chose to put Afleck into the batsuit. Honestly casting an attractive actress who can fight* for WW might be the first decent decision those jokers have made.

*I'm assuming anyone in the Israel Defense Forces will have at least some, if not a decent amount of H2H training.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 5, 2013)

Her boobs aren't big enough, they'll need padding


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ugggh, just remembered that Snyder was the guy behind the creeptastic Sucker Punch. Fanservice is one thing, but fanservice in Walter Mitty-esque mental escapes from the trauma of being molested is pretty far past where I draw the line.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 5, 2013)

Folks, 

If this thread is going to devolve into commentary on how drool-worthy the actress is, or commentary on whether we should have such commentary about drool-worthiness, I'll close this now and save us all a lot of trouble.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Dec 8, 2013)

*He likes to complain allot.*



Crothian said:


> She's not talented? I've never seen her in anything. At least she is a little tall.



I looked her up, and her film career is light.
Gal Gadot Biography


----------



## PigKnight (Dec 9, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> Fast & Furious has Dwayne Johnson, and while he is not a spectacular actor he is a respectable one I think.



He's not a good actor. But he's a fun one. I think of him like the Boondock Saints. It's not a good movie but it is fun to watch.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 9, 2013)

So any bets on what others think WW 's costume will be like? I actually doubt they would go so far as to break out the star spangled thong from the 90's...



> http://screamsheet.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/superhero-makeovers-wonder-woman-part-two/
> 
> In the 90s, Wonder Woman’s star-spangled trunks kept getting smaller and smaller until she was fighting crime in something only slightly less revealing than a G-string. And how did this affect sales? Well, let’s use a quote from Mike Deodato, an artist from that era:
> 
> "..Every time the bikini was smaller, the sales get higher."



 ..but  there is a lot of ways the costume could go.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 9, 2013)

Odds are it will just be a cameo, Greek outfit on a tropical islands.  Thought it was going to be Adrianne Palicki, or is that for the TV show?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 9, 2013)

They made a pilot with Palicki as WW, but most accounts have it as horrible, with WW having not just one secret identity, but two, and both were neurotic Ally McBeal types.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder how it would look if you took one of the more classic looking iterations of Wonder Woman's costume and just added a very pale yellow to cover her legs, arms, and upper torso/neck. A kind of play at at flesh tone without being as conceited and ugly as flesh tone fabric.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2013)

I think they need to completely change the Wonder Woman costume. The colors kill it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 9, 2013)

Black PVC than?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2013)

That would actually be better and match with the Batman and Superman costumes.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 9, 2013)

The color costume isn't very Greek/Amazonian. 

I wonder what her origin story will be. Magic or science? That might impact her costume. Maybe.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2013)

She won't need an origin story. She will probably barely get three lines of dialogue. Only thing she needs is a skin tight costume, and maybe a shower scene. Seriously, they're not going to make her much more than eye candy. If they ever do make a J.A> movie, Wonder Woman will more than likely be played by a different actress.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 9, 2013)

She probably won't be in costume. There were rumours that her and the flash would be in civilian clothes when making their cameos.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 9, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I think they need to completely change the Wonder Woman costume. The colors kill it.




Well, I think you're probably SOL with that wish.  Cuz two of the colors on her outfit?  Yeah, they don't run.  'Murika!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Well, I think you're probably SOL with that wish.  Cuz two of the colors on her outfit?  Yeah, they don't run.  'Murika!




So in other words, her only scene is going to be her in a McDonald's while she stuffs burgers into her face? The current actress is going to need a far suit.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 9, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> So I'm other words, get only scene is going to be her in a McDonald's while she stuffs did into her face? The current actress is going to need a far suit.




Damn, yo.  Stay away from phone postin'.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Damn, yo.  Stay away from phone postin'.



No!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 9, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> No!




Don't you mean 'quigwdoihc'?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 9, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Don't you mean 'quigwdoihc'?



More like 'Bio!" Seriously, I just tried it. Damn phone. It's the swipe feature that android phones have. Sometimes it has a mind of it's own.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 10, 2013)

So... there is no way to edit a pic after it has been posted?


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting costume - where is it from?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 10, 2013)

NewJeffCT said:


> Interesting costume - where is it from?



Fan art article on Buzzfeed. It's about half way down the page. There are also some pretty cool works of other characters in there.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, the ninja turtles are niiiice!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, all those really are way better than the source material.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Jul 26, 2014)

*No pants allowed*

Official 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...n-will-succeed-or-fail-based-on-wonder-woman/


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 27, 2014)

Scorpio616 said:


> Official
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...n-will-succeed-or-fail-based-on-wonder-woman/
> 
> View attachment 63078




She definitely looks better than I thought she would in costume.  The costume itself looks a bit like an updated Xena, the Warrior Princess.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 27, 2014)

NewJeffCT said:


> The costume itself looks a bit like an updated Xena, the Warrior Princess.




Yeah.  And the women in the audience are all wondering why an action hero isn't wearing pants, and is wearing an armored corset outside her clothes.  

DC, not learning.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 27, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Yeah.  And the women in the audience are all wondering why an action hero isn't wearing pants, and is wearing an armored corset outside her clothes.
> 
> DC, not learning.




well, I'm guessing they think it worked for Xena, why not for Wonder Woman?  Or, that she's more covered up than Lynda Carter was in the late 70s?

Still, why do Superman & Batman need to be completely covered below the neck, but not Wonder Woman?  Other than an excuse to show skin?

I mean, X-Men got Wolverine out of his signature yellow spandex, why not a more modern version of WW?


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 27, 2014)

Remember the backlash when we thought this was going to be the costume  for a new wonder woman tv show? I swear unpleaseable fan bases will be the down fall of modern society or something lol


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2014)

At least in the comics, male superheroes aren't any more clothed than female ones - well, technically they are, but the artists paint naked people and then just colour them blue, red, etc.

WW here looks like a Greek warrior type. It's a dark photo, but I'm sure the reds will be more apparent in the light. Plus at least the ambassador from Thymiscara (sp?) isn't wearing the American flag as a fashion choice any more! That always made no sense!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> At least in the comics, male superheroes aren't any more clothed than female ones - well, technically they are, but the artists paint naked people and then just colour them blue, red, etc.




And, the technicality matters, I'm afraid.  See Power Girl's cleavage window as an example....



> WW here looks like a Greek warrior type.




'Cause, as we all know, Greek warriors didn't care about armoring above the nipples?  A typical Greek cuirasse is a full breastplate - covers the upper chest and some of the shoulders.  Yes, arms and thighs are bare, I'll give them that, but they were smart enough to wear helmets.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Athenian_hoplite.jpg  (Image is too big, and doesn't seem to want to sit in a spoiler block...)

So, I'm not thinking Greek Warrior - he got it right upthread.  It's Xena.  Problem is that Xena is from two decades ago, and sensibilities have changed.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2014)

Umbran said:


> 'Cause, as we all know, Greek warriors didn't care about armoring above the nipples?  A typical Greek cuirasse is a full breastplate - covers the upper chest and some of the shoulders.  Yes, arms and thighs are bare, I'll give them that, but they were smart enough to wear helmets.




She doesn't need one; she's invulnerable.  Plus actors like their faces to be seen. The costume's fine. She looks cool and kickass.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a cool article. I don't fully agree with the author's tastes, but it's an interesting and thoughtful read.

http://thegeneha.tumblr.com/post/93016477791/wonder-woman-has-been-an-enduring-symbol-of


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Here's a cool article. I don't fully agree with the author's tastes, but it's an interesting and thoughtful read.
> 
> http://thegeneha.tumblr.com/post/93016477791/wonder-woman-has-been-an-enduring-symbol-of




yeah - just "no" to that 1968 costume.  Interesting history of the costume.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> She doesn't need one; she's invulnerable.  Plus actors like their faces to be seen. The costume's fine. She looks cool and kickass.




The average fan is going to ask why did Lynda Carter have the bullet-proof bracelets then?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2014)

NewJeffCT said:


> The average fan is going to ask why did Lynda Carter have the bullet-proof bracelets then?




Same reason Robin shouted "Holy Burrito, Batman!" every five minutes. It was the 60s.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> She doesn't need one; she's invulnerable.




Then why anything armor-like at all?  Why wear something as restrictive as a a stiff leather corset?  And, if they have her deflecting bullets with the bracelets while she actually doesn't have to worry about them because she's invulnerable, I shall have to laugh.



> The costume's fine.




I'm pretty sure that, as gents, we don't actually get to make that call, now do we?  I'm merely relaying criticism I've already heard elswehere.  

I find it interesting, also in how they have had tons of criticism of the New 52 female character designs (Starfire!  Harley Quinn!), and they just had Batgirl do a sensible re-design, they continue with the old school for the film.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Then why anything armor-like at all?  Why wear something as restrictive as a a stiff leather corset?  And, if they have her deflecting bullets with the bracelets while she actually doesn't have to worry about them because she's invulnerable, I shall have to laugh.




It's not restrictive to her. She's a superhero. 



> CoupI'm pretty sure that, as gents, we don't actually get to make that call, now do we?  I'm merely relaying criticism I've already heard elswehere.




Nobody is "making that call" other than, maybe, the actress.  We're just discussing her appearance on the internet because we can.  

But if we're just repeating stuff we've heard: hey, it's news about a genre movie casting. Everybody hates it, as always. It's so tiring. Whether it's Batfleck or WW, it's all the same every time. 

And yes, every person on this planet is entitled to an opinion on stuff. If you want to disregard mine, that's cool.  But I like the costume.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 27, 2014)

Morrus said:


> hey, it's news about a genre movie casting.




Costuming.  Not casting.  We've known who was playing the part for a while.  But the costume gives us the first implications about where they'll take the character.  

And, yeah, high-heeled boots and bustiers in combat is where they're taking it.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Costuming.  Not casting.  We've known who was playing the part for a while.  But the costume gives us the first implications about where they'll take the character.




It happened with the casting.

Costuming, too. It's endless. See every superhero made on the last 20 years, from Keaton to Routh's briefs to Bale to Cavill to... well, Iron Man might have escaped somehow, but probably because he just looks like a robot.

In dunno about implications, but my inference from the photo is different to yours. I see a strong, awesome character wielding a sword. YMMV (of course). But I think it looks cool. I think I already said that.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 28, 2014)

Scorpio616 said:


> Official
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...n-will-succeed-or-fail-based-on-wonder-woman/
> 
> View attachment 63078



I like the look. My only issue is with the boots. Why the heels?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 28, 2014)

She needs way more muscle to be credible. She is too skinny. Where are those quads and deltoids?

I wonder what her origin story will be like.

Edit: This is the body of WW.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 29, 2014)

goldomark said:


> She needs way more muscle to be credible. She is too skinny. Where are those quads and deltoids?
> 
> I wonder what her origin story will be like.
> 
> ...



Eh... she's alright. I think Gin Carano has a better body for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 29, 2014)

And training in figthing.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 29, 2014)

goldomark said:


> And training in figthing.



And hotness.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 29, 2014)

I find mine more hot.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 29, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I find mine more hot.



Well, you have bad taste.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 29, 2014)

You just say that because I like sweetbread, smelly cheezes and crazy women.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 29, 2014)

goldomark said:


> You just say that because I like sweetbread, smelly cheezes and crazy women.



No, I say it because you just have bad taste.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 29, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> No, I say it because you just have bad taste.



Pfffft. How can someone who likes Bowmore Darkest, Stouts and crazy gals have bad taste?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 30, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Pfffft. How can someone who likes Bowmore Darkest, Stouts and crazy gals have bad taste?



You also like wearing prison orange shirts.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 30, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You also like wearing prison orange shirts.



That is cultural. You like to make sure your prisoners are fashionable.


----------

